

Top 400 Python Projects on Github + Alpha PythonHackers - bcambel
http://stg.pythonhackers.com/os/

======
mjhea0
# 527 -

sublime-text-2-ruby-tests (git) Sublime Text 2 plugin for running ruby tests!
(Unit, RSpec, Cucumber)

$ 485 -

rails_tutorial_sublime_text (git) Sublime Text 2 setup used in the Ruby on
Rails Tutorial

:)

~~~
bcambel
As you already might know, they're the interesting ones; since most of their
code is in Python, Github marks it as a Python project.

